# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  چه رشته ای میرفتی اگه همه ی رشته ها جایگاه یکسانی داشتن؟

## diligent

اگر کنکوری وجود نداشت و صرفا بر اساس علاقه قلبی میتونستی انتخاب رشته کنی و همه ی رشته ها از جهت شرایط یکسان بودن اعم از حقوق، جایگاه اجتماعی، امنیت شغلی، پرستیژ و.....
اصلا درس میخوندین؟ یا سراغ مهارت خاصی خارج از تحصیل میرفتین؟

----------


## Eli..

چه تاپیک جنجالی.خخخخ.من بازم همین هدفو انتخاب میکردم و از اونجایی که اون موقع رقابت کمتر بود و آسون تر میشد در کنارش مکانیک یا مهندسی هواوفضا و موسیقی و نویسندگی هم کار میکردم :Yahoo (4): آرزو بر جوانان عیب نیست :Yahoo (19):

----------


## diligent

شاید ما جایی زندگی میکنیم که نمی‌شه صرفا بر اساس علاقمون هدف گذاری کنیم ولی علاقه واقعا جادو میکنه 
یادمه راهنمایی که بودیم یه دختری تو کلاس بودش که از سمت اکثر دبیر ها بد و بیراه میشنید و از باقی هم طرد شده بود چون نمیتونست درس بخونه آدم به شدت درونگرایی هم بودش دوستای کمی داشت و وقتی دبیرا دعواش می‌کردن ساکت می‌موند و این بیشتر دبیرارو حرصی می‌کرد. ولی همون دختر سر زنگ کار و فناوری انقدر چیزای قشنگ قشنگ می‌بافت درحالی‌که به ما سعی میکردن به زور یاد بدن میل دست بگیریم ولی اون استعدادش تو کارای بافتنی بود. 
نمیتونم چه اصراریه که همه باید درس بخونن. نمیگم درس بده نه خیلی هم عالیه بنظرم هر شخصی باید حداقل تا یه سطحی بخونه که توانایی ارتباطات و حل مسائل روزمره رو داشته باشه ولی نکته این قصه این بودش که آدما تو جایگاهی که بهش متعلق دارن میتونن بهترین باشن خیلی دلم میخواد بدونم الان در چه حاله دیگه مدرسه نیومد ولی اگر تو همین مدارس بها داده می‌شد به استعداد های هنری میتونست خیلی موفق باشه 

اینم اضافه کنم ما تو شهرستانی هستیم که تو کل شهرستان یه هنرستان هم نداره و تو شهرستان کلا شاید 10 نفر رشته ریا^ی دختر باشن. حتی خیلیا نتونستن بخاطر تعداد کم و امکانات کم برن رشته مورد علاقشون

----------


## B3hism

فیزیک

----------


## diligent

> چه تاپیک جنجالی.خخخخ.من بازم همین هدفو انتخاب میکردم و از اونجایی که اون موقع رقابت کمتر بود و آسون تر میشد در کنارش مکانیک یا مهندسی هواوفضا و موسیقی و نویسندگی هم کار میکردمآرزو بر جوانان عیب نیست


*خیلی هم عالی  
منم عاشق تدریسم نه خوداشتغال بلکه حتما تو مدرسه یعنی دوست دارم تو محیط مدرسه باشم خیلی بهم احساس خوبی میده. من روانشناسی و نویسندگی هم خیلی خوشم میاد وقتی شعر میخونم میره تو خونم لذت میبرم ولی خب نویسندگی تو جایی که فقط کتابای آشپزی و درسی فقط فروش میرن بدرد نمیخوره 
ولی بنظرم تدریس میتونه شامل هم نویسندگی هم روانشناسی باشه واسه همین بهش علاقه دارم*

----------


## diligent

> فیزیک


*همیشه دبیر های بدی داشتیم باعث شد کلا از فیزیک زده باشم.الان که پشت کنکورم خودم دارم میخونم میبینم همچین بد هم نیست. جذابه یک سری مباحثش 
شما اگر تدریس دوست داشته باشین میتونین تدریس کنین در کنار تحصیل خودتون خیلی هم عالی*

----------


## diligent

آشپزی و شیرینی پزی هم خیلی خوبه  :Yahoo (100):

----------


## Eli..

> *خیلی هم عالی  
> منم عاشق تدریسم نه خوداشتغال بلکه حتما تو مدرسه یعنی دوست دارم تو محیط مدرسه باشم خیلی بهم احساس خوبی میده. من روانشناسی و نویسندگی هم خیلی خوشم میاد وقتی شعر میخونم میره تو خونم لذت میبرم ولی خب نویسندگی تو جایی که فقط کتابای آشپزی و درسی فقط فروش میرن بدرد نمیخوره 
> ولی بنظرم تدریس میتونه شامل هم نویسندگی هم روانشناسی باشه واسه همین بهش علاقه دارم*


من هیچ وقت به تدریس علاقه نداشتم(البته زیست رو یکم علاقه دارم) دلیلش هم اینکه که وقتی یه چیزو توضیح میدم اگه یاد نگیره عصبی میشم خخخخخ.نویسندگی میتونه نوشتن شعر هم باشه!! شعر عالیه حال آدممو زیر رو میکنه.روانشناسی هم رشته خوبیه!! نمیدونم چرا حس میکنم روانشناسا تو زندگی شخصی شون از دانش روانشناسی سو استفاده میکنن.

----------


## Eli..

> آشپزی و شیرینی پزی هم خیلی خوبه


آشپزی عجقه!! خیلی علاقه دارم اما آشپزی نمیکنم!!فقط اینش بده که بعدش کلی ظرف کثیف میشه و باید بشوری :Yahoo (4): منم ترجیح میدم انجام ندم. :Yahoo (4):

----------


## diligent

> آشپزی عجقه!! خیلی علاقه دارم اما آشپزی نمیکنم!!فقط اینش بده که بعدش کلی ظرف کثیف میشه و باید بشوریمنم ترجیح میدم انجام ندم.


نه من کلا دوست دارم آشپزخونه رو ظرف شستن هم خوبه حالا من همیشه همه چیزو میشورم ولی از قابلمه شستن متنفرم  :Yahoo (16):  :Yahoo (16):  :Yahoo (16):  :Yahoo (16):  در آینده حتما یه کافه میزنم دعوتت میکنم  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mohammad1381

یا شغل خاندانیمون(فیزیک حالا انواعش رو داریم:کوانتوم و هسته ای و...(خودمم کلاس هشتم بودم دوست داشتم مثل یکی از پسر عموهای بابام فیزیک هسته ای بخونم(لامصب خیلی درس باحالیه!،بعدش علاقه به فیزیک کوانتوم و الانم یه دلم پیش متافیزیکه،یکیم اختر فیزیک!)
یا نیروی دریایی ارتش ایران
که با هر دو در خانواده مخالفت میشد!(والا خانواده ما اینگاری خود مجلس سنا میمونه،از بس برای تصمیماتشون سیاست تعیین میکنند آدم کلافه میشه)
شایدم اگر خیلی دیگه حوصله داشتم مثل دایی هام میرفتم سراغ سرمایه گذاری(مالی نه ها،مثلا خریدن زمین یا ساختن املاک ....)

----------


## Zero_Horizon

*مسیرهایی که دوست داشتم توی زندگیم تجربه کنم :*

_ غرق شدن توی علم نجوم و اثبات نظریات پیرامون شکل گیری و آینده ی هستی

_ وارد شدن به دنیای موسیقی و خلق کردن ریتم ها و آواها

_ کمرنگ بودن درس خوندن و غرق شدن توی دنیای برنامه نویسی

_ چسبیدن به درس و مطالعه توی شاخه علوم پزشکی و رها نکردن یادگیری تا آخرین روزهای زندگیم (فعلن توی اولین گام های این مسیر قرار گرفتم )

----------


## revenger

*کلا موضوعات مورد علاقه‌ام ایناست:
اقتصاد سیاسی
روانشناسی
شعر و ادبیات
مکانیک کوانتوم
جراحی های مینور
تجارت اسلحه
بقیه که نشد ولی شاید به پنجمی برسم*

----------


## Mahdiye.T

*تربیت معلم میرفتم از بچگی عاشق معلمی هستم*

----------


## mohammad1381

آ]ا یه کدوم رو هم یادم رفت،اونم سیاسته،حتما اگر شد میرم(به هر حال فرمانداری چیزی... :Yahoo (4): )

----------


## telma_alen

قطعا  دنبال علاقه ام میرفتم برام مهم نیست شرایط چی هست
البته بازم نمیرسیدم قطعا

----------


## Fatemeh,m

من اگه تو ایرانم شرایطش بود میرفتم خلبان میشدم  :Yahoo (100):  من در حالت کلی جو فرودگاه ها و بیمارستان ها رو دوست دارم چون نمیتونم به اولی برسم دومی و انتخاب کردم که انشالله بشه

----------


## Maneli

علاقه اصلی ام با قوانین جمهوری اسلامی خیلی مغایره :Yahoo (4): 
اما بعدی هاش به ترتیب  موسیقی و عکاسی و شاعری و نویسندگی و خیلی زیاد آشپزی
در کل حالا میفهمم خیلی به زمینه های هنری علاقه دارم

----------


## rezamh

مهر ۹۶ داشتم میرفتم جزیره خارک دریانوردی بخونم ی مشکلی پیش اومد نشد
عزمم رو جزم کردم که دیگه بهمن برم که متاسفانه دی ماه سانچی غرق شد و خانواده نذاشتن ولی بازم داشتم میرفتم که دیگه مادرم زد به گریه و نشد که به علاقم برسم

----------


## mohammad1381

> مهر ۹۶ داشتم میرفتم جزیره خارک دریانوردی بخونم ی مشکلی پیش اومد نشد
> عزمم رو جزم کردم که دیگه بهمن برم که متاسفانه دی ماه سانچی غرق شد و خانواده نذاشتن ولی بازم داشتم میرفتم که دیگه مادرم زد به گریه و نشد که به علاقم برسم


شما هم نیرو دریایی میخواستید برید،منم میخواستم برم(حتی داشتم برای مصاحبه و اینا خودمو آماده میکردم که خانواده با اصرار و التماس نزاشتن برم)

----------


## mohammad1381

> من اگه تو ایرانم شرایطش بود میرفتم خلبان میشدم  من در حالت کلی جو فرودگاه ها و بیمارستان ها رو دوست دارم چون نمیتونم به اولی برسم دومی و انتخاب کردم که انشالله بشه


کی گفته زن نمیتونه تو ایران خلبان بشه(اتفاقا تو فک کنم ماهان ایر چند تا خلبان زن کار میکنن!)

----------


## fatemehs77h

به ترتیب: 1-پزشکی 2-مهندسی پزشکی 3-مکانیک 4-ریاضی یافیزیک(عاشق دوتاشونم.کلا عاشق ریاضی فیزیکم) 5-نجوم 6-هنر(موسیقی ونقاشی) 7-ورزش(فوتبال و والیبال و رزمی)8- زبان فرانسه وآلمانی  :Yahoo (17): کاش یه روز می تونستم به همشون برسم. حیف که آدما یه بار به این دنیا میان و یه بار زندگی می کنن :Yahoo (101):

----------


## Rubiker

جامعه شناسی

دلیل اصلیشم استادی بود که تو دانشگاه داشتیم. دکتر حسین بنی فاطمه عزیز. یک شخصیت کاریزماتیک تمام عیار

----------


## sami7

*هر رشته ای فقط دانشگاه تهران باشه لطفا*

----------


## fatemehs77h

متاسفانه سیستم آموزشی ما والبته حتی خانواده های ما مارو خیلی تک بعدی بار اوردن.همش درس الویت داشته. افسوس می خورم که تو سن22 سالگی یک بی هنر به تمام معنا هستم.خیلیا مثل منن .این خیلی بده.همش کلاس فلان به درست لطمه می زنه نمی خواد بری کلاس و....نتیجه ش همینه وخیلیییی بده.اگه به عقب بر می گشتم سعی می کردم درسمو متعادل تر بخونم و وقت بذارم برای اینکه یک هنر یاد بگیرم یا یه ورزشو حرفه ای دنبال کنم.متاسفانه همیشه اینارو فدای درسم کردم وحیففففففففففففففف

----------


## mlt

1_تاریخ
2_تاریخ
3_تاریخ
4_فیزیک
5_بخور و بخواب :Yahoo (94):

----------


## diligent

> یا شغل خاندانیمون(فیزیک حالا انواعش رو داریم:کوانتوم و هسته ای و...(خودمم کلاس هشتم بودم دوست داشتم مثل یکی از پسر عموهای بابام فیزیک هسته ای بخونم(لامصب خیلی درس باحالیه!،بعدش علاقه به فیزیک کوانتوم و الانم یه دلم پیش متافیزیکه،یکیم اختر فیزیک!)
> یا نیروی دریایی ارتش ایران
> که با هر دو در خانواده مخالفت میشد!(والا خانواده ما اینگاری خود مجلس سنا میمونه،از بس برای تصمیماتشون سیاست تعیین میکنند آدم کلافه میشه)
> شایدم اگر خیلی دیگه حوصله داشتم مثل دایی هام میرفتم سراغ سرمایه گذاری(مالی نه ها،مثلا خریدن زمین یا ساختن املاک ....)


برام جالبه که پسرا خیلی بهتر با فیزیک کنار میان (حالا البته یک سری دخترا هم خیلی عاشق فیزیکن) ولی من خودم نمیدونم چرا خیلی برام دوست داشتنی نیست البته اینکه دبیرای مزخرفی هم داشتیم بی تاثیر نیست. 
موفق باشین  :Y (553):

----------


## mlt

همیشه از ریاضی بدم میومد ولی یه بار قشنگ درس یاد گرفتم و سوالاشم حل میکردم.وقتی سوال حل میکردم میدیدم جوابم درسته همه خستگیم در میرفت...باور کن اگه از دبستان اینجوری بچه ها به ریاضی گارد نگیرن و معلم ها این درسو از چشم بچه ها نبرن نصف دانش اموزا میزنن رشته ریاضی یا فیزیک

----------


## diligent

*بچه ها چقدر آرزو هاتون قشنگه و چقدرررر اکثر این علایق به دور از درسه. خدا اگر بخواد و بتونم دبیر بشم حتما روزی به دانش آموزام میگم تک بعدی نباشین پیرو حرف فاطمه جان. میدونین من انقدر عشق به تدریس دارم حتی حرفایی که قراره با بچه هام بزنم رو از حالا آماده کردم و چقدر بد که چیزی که من میخوام تنها به تلاشم بستگی نداره چون من استخدام آموزش و پرورش میخوام که این خودش کلی سلسله مراتب داره که جذب داشته باشه منطقمون یا چی و و و 
ولی خلاصه اینکه 
بنظر من 
*
هدفمون تو کنکور مثل یه الماس ته چاهه اگه بهش رسیدیم که هیچ اما اگه نرسیدیم باید یه طنابی دور کمرمون باشه که بتونیم قلابشو پرت کنیم بیرون و باهاش خودمونو بالا بکشیم اون طناب مهارت های ماست که متاسفانه ما خیلی هامون بلد نیستیم پول در آوردن رو بلد نیستیم یادگیری و استفاده از هنرمون رو

----------


## diligent

> همیشه از ریاضی بدم میومد ولی یه بار قشنگ درس یاد گرفتم و سوالاشم حل میکردم.وقتی سوال حل میکردم میدیدم جوابم درسته همه خستگیم در میرفت...باور کن اگه از دبستان اینجوری بچه ها به ریاضی گارد نگیرن و معلم ها این درسو از چشم بچه ها نبرن نصف دانش اموزا میزنن رشته ریاضی یا فیزیک


اصلا مشکل ما نه فقط با ریاضی بلکه خیلی چیزای دیگه نظام آموزشیه. من متنفرم از دوران دبستانم چون دبیرای پیرمرد و بی ذوق و خسته که فقط میگفتن زیر این خط بکش سؤالش اینه فردا میپرسم بدون اینکه توضیحی بده. درحالیکه بنظرم دانش آموز دبستان نیاز داره زندگی رو یاد بگیره نیاز داره آیین دوست یابی یاد بگیره.
نمیدونم فقط منم یا شما هم وقتی دفعات اول میرفتین بانک دست و پاتونو گم میکردین و بلد نبودین
میدونین کتاب سواد رسانه ای واقعا لازمه ولی نه برای دانش آموز دبیرستانی نه با اون کلمات قلمبه سلمبه. الان بچه ها از دبستان موبایل دارن نکات مهم رو باید بیان به زبان ساده به بچه یاد بدن بدون در نظر گرفتن نمره 
ما واسه نمره لذت یادگیری رو نچشیدیم
ما هیچوقت تو مدرسمون مشاور نداشتیم ولی تا دلت بخواد پروژه های پرورشی مسخره ی بدرد نخور. 
کتاب سبک زندگی کتاب مدیریت خانواده میتونست خیلی عالی باشه و واقعا نیازه اما جاش اشتباهه بیانش اشتباهه نمره گرفتن ازش اشتباهه 
نمیدونم دقت کردین یا نه ولی مثلا همین امتحان ورزشایی که داشتیم آخه انعطاف بدنی چرا باید نمره داشته باشه وقتی دبیر اصلا با کسی کار نمیکنه ورزش. و حتی اون دبیر ورزش درکی از این مسئله نداره که ممکنه یک سری افراد با توجه به استایل اندامشون یا ورزشی که میکنن انعطاف بدنشون کمه چرا باید این باعث بشه کسی که همیشه ورزش میکنه ولی رشته ورزشیش فرق میکنه نمره کمتری بگیره؟

----------


## Mahdiye.T

> *بچه ها چقدر آرزو هاتون قشنگه و چقدرررر اکثر این علایق به دور از درسه. خدا اگر بخواد و بتونم دبیر بشم حتما روزی به دانش آموزام میگم تک بعدی نباشین پیرو حرف فاطمه جان. میدونین من انقدر عشق به تدریس دارم حتی حرفایی که قراره با بچه هام بزنم رو از حالا آماده کردم و چقدر بد که چیزی که من میخوام تنها به تلاشم بستگی نداره چون من استخدام آموزش و پرورش میخوام که این خودش کلی سلسله مراتب داره که جذب داشته باشه منطقمون یا چی و و و 
> ولی خلاصه اینکه 
> بنظر من 
> *
> هدفمون تو کنکور مثل یه الماس ته چاهه اگه بهش رسیدیم که هیچ اما اگه نرسیدیم باید یه طنابی دور کمرمون باشه که بتونیم قلابشو پرت کنیم بیرون و باهاش خودمونو بالا بکشیم اون طناب مهارت های ماست که متاسفانه ما خیلی هامون بلد نیستیم پول در آوردن رو بلد نیستیم یادگیری و استفاده از هنرمون رو


کاملا موافقم کنکور سال قبل رو خراب کردم امسال رو می خوام بخونم در کنارش ب نویسندگی علاقه داشتم رفتم یاد گرفتم ب ارایشگری علاقه دارم بابام گفته میفرسته ارایشگری مغازه ای که می خوایم بزنیم رو میده ب من  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## diligent

> کاملا موافقم کنکور سال قبل رو خراب کردم امسال رو می خوام بخونم در کنارش ب نویسندگی علاقه داشتم رفتم یاد گرفتم ب ارایشگری علاقه دارم بابام گفته میفرسته ارایشگری مغازه ای که می خوایم بزنیم رو میده ب من


حتما اینکارو کن
من امسال یه موقعیت خوب داشنم که از آشنا ها میگفت بیا خیاطی یادت بدم همینجا بهت کار میدم اصلا خودم تضمینی ولی من آدمش نیستم علاقه ای نداشتم بهش. من ترجیحم شغل‌های استخدامی و کارمندیه

من تو زمینه تک بعدی نبودن خیلی حرفای مهندس جمالی اینستا کنکوری رو قبول دارم

----------


## Mahdiye.T

> حتما اینکارو کن
> من امسال یه موقعیت خوب داشنم که از آشنا ها میگفت بیا خیاطی یادت بدم همینجا بهت کار میدم اصلا خودم تضمینی ولی من آدمش نیستم علاقه ای نداشتم بهش. من ترجیحم شغل‌های استخدامی و کارمندیه
> 
> من تو زمینه تک بعدی نبودن خیلی حرفای مهندس جمالی اینستا کنکوری رو قبول دارم


خیاطی مامانم بزور منو میبرد علاقه نداشتم ولش کردم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Eli..

> نه من کلا دوست دارم آشپزخونه رو ظرف شستن هم خوبه حالا من همیشه همه چیزو میشورم ولی از قابلمه شستن متنفرم  در آینده حتما یه کافه میزنم دعوتت میکنم


 :Y (691):  :Y (722):  :Y (591):  :Y (725): از برکات انجمن دعوت شدن به کافه یاسمن.حتما میام.لوکیشن بفرست :Yahoo (4):

----------


## diligent

> از برکات انجمن دعوت شدن به کافه یاسمن.حتما میام.لوکیشن بفرست


یه چهار سالی صبر کن چشم  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## Mahdiye.T

> یه چهار سالی صبر کن چشم


منم دعوتم؟ :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## Eli..

> منم دعوتم؟


میام دنبالت.کافه دعوت نمیخواد بیا بریم دعوت یاسمن.خخخخ.یاسمن کدوم استانی دور نباشی.من میام واقعا ها.خخخح

----------


## Mahdiye.T

> میام دنبالت.کافه دعوت نمیخواد بیا بریم دعوت یاسمن.خخخخ.یاسمن کدوم استانی دور نباشی.من میام واقعا ها.خخخح


تو کجایی یاسی کجاست؟ :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## Eli..

> تو کجایی یاسی کجاست؟


من خوزستان تو چی؟؟خخخخ

----------


## diligent

> میام دنبالت.کافه دعوت نمیخواد بیا بریم دعوت یاسمن.خخخخ.یاسمن کدوم استانی دور نباشی.من میام واقعا ها.خخخح


گیلان ولی احتمالا تهران باشم 4 سال دیگه  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Mahdiye.T

> من خوزستان تو چی؟؟خخخخ


من شمالم(گلستان) تو جنوبی یاسی کجاست؟ :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## Eli..

> گیلان ولی احتمالا تهران باشم 4 سال دیگه


خوبه.شاید منم اومدم دانشگاه تهران!! فقط به عشق کافه یاسی :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Mahdiye.T

> گیلان ولی احتمالا تهران باشم 4 سال دیگه


ب من نزدیکی تهران هم فامیل زیاد داریم :Yahoo (4):  الی بیاد دنبالم بیام کافت دعوت خودت :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## Mahdiye.T

> خوبه.شاید منم اومدم دانشگاه تهران!! فقط به عشق کافه یاسی


منم می خوام بیام تهران حتما دنبالم بیا :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## Eli..

> من شمالم(گلستان) تو جنوبی یاسی کجاست؟


اه تو و یاسی چند نزدیکین.اشکال نداره ما هر دوسال یه بار میریم مشهد.از اونجا ام تفریحی میایم شمال!!به هر حال هرکجا باشه اشکال نداره.خخخ

----------


## Mahdiye.T

> اه تو و یاسی چند نزدیکین.اشکال نداره ما هر دوسال یه بار میریم مشهد.از اونجا ام تفریحی میایم شمال!!به هر حال هرکجا باشه اشکال نداره.خخخ


یاسی در رفت خخخ

----------


## Eli..

> یاسی در رفت خخخ


اصلا فکرشو هم نمیکرد ما‌ایقد چسب باشیم :Y (646):  :Y (545):

----------


## Mahdiye.T

> اصلا فکرشو هم نمیکرد ما‌ایقد چسب باشیم


اره خخخ

----------


## Mahdiye.T

> اصلا فکرشو هم نمیکرد ما‌ایقد چسب باشیم


بیا عمومی بحرفیم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Rozalin79

> اگر کنکوری وجود نداشت و صرفا بر اساس علاقه قلبی میتونستی انتخاب رشته کنی و همه ی رشته ها از جهت شرایط یکسان بودن اعم از حقوق، جایگاه اجتماعی، امنیت شغلی، پرستیژ و.....
> اصلا درس میخوندین؟ یا سراغ مهارت خاصی خارج از تحصیل میرفتین؟


*
به رشته های علوم پزشکی علاقه دارم که بهش رسیدم و به طراحی لباس و نقاشی هم خیلی علاقه دارم*

----------


## seyed..yousefi

1.تدریس
2.علوم قرآنی و حفط قرآن و مسائل دینی
3.پزشکی
4.تاریخ
5.نجوم
6.یادگیری چند زبان بعد از انگلیسی(ترجیحا اسپانیایی و عربی و فرانسوی :Yahoo (4): )
7.کار های فری لنسری(تولید محتوا و ترجمه و...)
8.ورزش،مخصوصا فوتبال و کونگ فو(به دلیل علاقه بسیار زیاد به پاندای کونگ فوکار :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (112):  :Yahoo (15):  :Yahoo (99): )
9.ادبیات

----------


## Rafolin403

دندون...
نجاری، مکانیک...(میدونم دخترم ولی خب دقت‌کنید جایگاه شغلا یکسانه)
 :Yahoo (79): 

کلا علاقم به کارهای هنری تعمیراتیه... یجوری که دستام مشغول باشن به ساخت و ساز و تعمیر... چمیدونم! :Yahoo (50):

----------


## DOCTOR SARA79

> اصلا مشکل ما نه فقط با ریاضی بلکه خیلی چیزای دیگه نظام آموزشیه. من متنفرم از دوران دبستانم چون دبیرای پیرمرد و بی ذوق و خسته که فقط میگفتن زیر این خط بکش سؤالش اینه فردا میپرسم بدون اینکه توضیحی بده. درحالیکه بنظرم دانش آموز دبستان نیاز داره زندگی رو یاد بگیره نیاز داره آیین دوست یابی یاد بگیره.
> نمیدونم فقط منم یا شما هم وقتی دفعات اول میرفتین بانک دست و پاتونو گم میکردین و بلد نبودین
> میدونین کتاب سواد رسانه ای واقعا لازمه ولی نه برای دانش آموز دبیرستانی نه با اون کلمات قلمبه سلمبه. الان بچه ها از دبستان موبایل دارن نکات مهم رو باید بیان به زبان ساده به بچه یاد بدن بدون در نظر گرفتن نمره 
> ما واسه نمره لذت یادگیری رو نچشیدیم
> ما هیچوقت تو مدرسمون مشاور نداشتیم ولی تا دلت بخواد پروژه های پرورشی مسخره ی بدرد نخور. 
> کتاب سبک زندگی کتاب مدیریت خانواده میتونست خیلی عالی باشه و واقعا نیازه اما جاش اشتباهه بیانش اشتباهه نمره گرفتن ازش اشتباهه 
> نمیدونم دقت کردین یا نه ولی مثلا همین امتحان ورزشایی که داشتیم آخه انعطاف بدنی چرا باید نمره داشته باشه وقتی دبیر اصلا با کسی کار نمیکنه ورزش. و حتی اون دبیر ورزش درکی از این مسئله نداره که ممکنه یک سری افراد با توجه به استایل اندامشون یا ورزشی که میکنن انعطاف بدنشون کمه چرا باید این باعث بشه کسی که همیشه ورزش میکنه ولی رشته ورزشیش فرق میکنه نمره کمتری بگیره؟


ببخشید شما تربیت بدنی قبول شدید؟

----------


## rezamh

> شما هم نیرو دریایی میخواستید برید،منم میخواستم برم(حتی داشتم برای مصاحبه و اینا خودمو آماده میکردم که خانواده با اصرار و التماس نزاشتن برم)


نه واسه سازمان بنادر
کشتی های نفتکش

----------


## mohammad1381

> نه واسه سازمان بنادر
> کشتی های نفتکش


صحیح،من دوست داشتم دریادار بشم،ولی یه دیپلم دار شدم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## diligent

> ببخشید شما تربیت بدنی قبول شدید؟


خیر. درمورد دبیر های دوران دبیرستان میگم 
من پشت کنکوری ام

----------


## Hadis_farhadi_

*1_خلبانی  
2_ روانشناسی در گرایش تخصصی ریز حالت های چهره و صورت ( این رشته تو ایران نیست )
3_ رشته های پیرا پزشکی بجز علوم ازمایشگاه 
4_ موسیقی آکادمیک 
Wow از وقتی بچه بودم وقتی یه خلبان میدیدم ، زل میزدم بهش ، واقعا دوسش دارم چون ترکیبی از تمام احساسات رو میتونست برام داشته باشه ، دیگه اولی و دومی و چهارمی هم پخ (فعلا  ) انشالله تا ببینیم درآینده چه اتفاقاتی بیوفته ......*

----------


## _Aramesh_

قطعا میرفتم سراغ فیلمنامه نویسی و تئاتر و طراحی و موسیقی ..
یادمه دهم که بودم از یکی از دوستام شنیدم که مدرسه برای مسابقه فیلمنامه خوانی تست گذاشته منم که اون موقع هنوز تو حال و هوای راهنمایی بودم و اصن نمیدونستم کنکور چی هست رفتم تست دادم و از قضا قبول هم شدم .مامان بابام که فهمیدن به شدت مخالفت کردن که تو مگه درس نداری و اینا...منم با اکراه انصراف دادم اما مدرسه امون ولی اصرار کرد که والدینم اجازه دادند ...یادمه از جون و دل براش مایه میزاشتم و در حدی قوی کار کردم که همزمان سه تا شخصیت مختلفو دادن بهم!خخخ یادش بخیر دوران راهنمایی هم داستانهامو مجله چاپ میکرد
ولی حالا چی؟من زندگیمو برا سینما و موسیقی گذاشتم
ولی دنیا هیچوقت به ساز ما نمیچرخه
هیچوقت...

----------


## فیزیوتراپ

همین رشته ای که امسال قبول شدم یعنی فیزیوتراپی  :Yahoo (1):  :Yahoo (65):  :Yahoo (1):  :Yahoo (1):  :Yahoo (1):  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## indomitable

*ب چندتا حرفه خیلی علاقه دارم که بر حسب اولویت میگم:
مستقیم میرفتم فیزیک نجومی میخوندم.(ب شدت عاشق فضا و فیزیک)

میرفتم آشپزی(ازش لذت میبرم)
اگ پسر بودم حتما میرفتم فوتبال(از بچگی دوسش داشتم)
مطمعنن اگه اختیارش رو داشتم مدرسه رو حذف میکردم یا درسای بهتری رو بهش اضافه میکردم*

----------


## Assi

زیست فناوری یا ژنتیک البته این دوتا بهم مربوط هم هستن
اگرم می‌رفتم هنر...ویولون رو حرفه‌ای یاد می‌گرفتم

----------


## happy-moon

همین راهی که الان میرم 

اگه این نمیشد توی زمینه برنامه نویسی کار میکردم

----------


## Amirsina

آشپز یا قناد

----------


## NAZANIN1

پزشکی مخصوصا جراحی از بچگی تا الان عشق پزشکی بودم و هستم یادمه معلم پیش دبستان از همه پرسید شغل آیندشونو همشون گفتن معلم به جز من بعضی موقع ها میگم شاید اثر تلقین ولی هرچی فک کردم دیدم اصلا نمیشه به جز پزشکی و بیمارستان  یه بار مهمان خندوانه دکتر صابری بود گفت رزیدنت های جراحی کارشون خیلی زیاده  حتی اصلا وقت wc هم ندارن همون لحظه گفتم خوش به حالشون (وی دیوانه جراحی مغز و اعصاب و بیمارستان  :Yahoo (112): )کلا عاشق بوی الکل و خونم دیگه ببین چه وضعیه که اسپری الکلو که به دستم میزنم بلافاصله بوش میکنم بینیم میسوزه ولی چه کنم مست بوی الکلم :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## amirrezagh10

به شدت دوست دارم معلم زبان  کنکور بشم ، اصن وقتی زبان میخونم گذر زمان رو احساس نمیکنم ، خدارو چه دیدین شایدم ی روزی شد ، خودم که بشدت دوستش دارم و با خودم عهد کردم هر رشته ای برم حتما زبانم رو ادامه بدم

----------


## maria_sbz

> *بچه ها چقدر آرزو هاتون قشنگه و چقدرررر اکثر این علایق به دور از درسه. خدا اگر بخواد و بتونم دبیر بشم حتما روزی به دانش آموزام میگم تک بعدی نباشین پیرو حرف فاطمه جان. میدونین من انقدر عشق به تدریس دارم حتی حرفایی که قراره با بچه هام بزنم رو از حالا آماده کردم و چقدر بد که چیزی که من میخوام تنها به تلاشم بستگی نداره چون من استخدام آموزش و پرورش میخوام که این خودش کلی سلسله مراتب داره که جذب داشته باشه منطقمون یا چی و و و 
> ولی خلاصه اینکه 
> بنظر من 
> *
> هدفمون تو کنکور مثل یه الماس ته چاهه اگه بهش رسیدیم که هیچ اما اگه نرسیدیم باید یه طنابی دور کمرمون باشه که بتونیم قلابشو پرت کنیم بیرون و باهاش خودمونو بالا بکشیم اون طناب مهارت های ماست که متاسفانه ما خیلی هامون بلد نیستیم پول در آوردن رو بلد نیستیم یادگیری و استفاده از هنرمون رو


*چند روز پیش شبکه افق یه مستند نشون میداد 

راجع به یک معلم 
اینقدر معلم خوب و شایسته ای بود که عاشقش شدم و به شاگرداش حسودیم شد 
بهشون همه چی یاد میداد همه چیییییییییییییییی 
برای درس فیزیک کارهای عملی هم نشون میداد به بچه ها و سعی میکرد به بچه یاد بده که خودشون درک کنن و الکی مثل ما فقط حفظ نکنن و بعد یه مدت یادشون بره 
بهشون طراحی یاد میداد  میبردشون پارک و باهاشون کار میکرد 

حتی میگفت دیدم بیان بچه ها ضعیفه و گفتم چه کنم چه نکنم که این فکر به ذهنم رسید که بچه ها قبل من درس رو تدریس کنن تا خجالتشون بره کنار یا ترس یا هر ضعفی که دارن 
میگه دیدم زیاد هم تاثیرگذار نبود پس یه راه دیگه امتحان کردم 
با بچه ها تئاتر و نمایش اجرا میکرد 
استعداد هر کدوم رو کشف میکرد و تشویق میکرد تا ادامه بدن 

اما معلم های ما چی؟!
*

----------


## maria_sbz

*جواب سوال هم اینکه فک کنم دارم به سمت علاقه ام میرم 

زبان 
و در کنارش هم به کارای دیگه ای هم که علاقه دارم میپردازم 
نقاشی ، عروسک سازی، طراحی، نویسندگی و کلی کار دیگه که فک کنم توشون استعداد دارم و میخوام شکوفا بشن  

بسی خرسند و خوشحالم که خدا داره کمکم میکنه به چیزایی که میخوام برسم*

----------


## melodii

عاشق موسیقی هستم و واقعا هم استعداد دارم . دوست داشتم سنتور و ویولن یاد می‌گرفتم

----------


## paradise.

استریمر  یوتوبر قناد

----------


## Shah1n

گرافيك يا انيميشن سازي

----------


## SOLO_PRODUCTION

> صحیح،من دوست داشتم دریادار بشم،ولی یه دیپلم دار شدم


به نظامی گری علاقه داری یا صرفا از دریا خوشت میاد؟

----------


## diligent

> *چند روز پیش شبکه افق یه مستند نشون میداد 
> 
> راجع به یک معلم 
> اینقدر معلم خوب و شایسته ای بود که عاشقش شدم و به شاگرداش حسودیم شد 
> بهشون همه چی یاد میداد همه چیییییییییییییییی 
> برای درس فیزیک کارهای عملی هم نشون میداد به بچه ها و سعی میکرد به بچه یاد بده که خودشون درک کنن و الکی مثل ما فقط حفظ نکنن و بعد یه مدت یادشون بره 
> بهشون طراحی یاد میداد  میبردشون پارک و باهاشون کار میکرد 
> 
> حتی میگفت دیدم بیان بچه ها ضعیفه و گفتم چه کنم چه نکنم که این فکر به ذهنم رسید که بچه ها قبل من درس رو تدریس کنن تا خجالتشون بره کنار یا ترس یا هر ضعفی که دارن 
> ...


عزیزممم  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (90): 
برام آرزو کن به هدفم برسم قول میدم با دانش آموزام رفیق باشم با عشق تدریس کنم 
منم الگوم تو تدریس یکی مثل آقای مجتبی شکوری هستش که تو برنامه کتاب باز میان و پادکست تولید میکنن معرکه هستن

----------


## poker_ch

اگه هر چی علاقه داشتیم میتونستیم باشیم، پس من دلم میخواست رئیس جمهور یا معاون اولش باشم (بخاطر جنسیت و مذهبم نمیتونم)
یا سیاستمدار
فضانورد
شطرنج باز حرفه ای
آنالیزور ورزشی
مربی فوتبال
راننده فرمول یک
استراتژیست جنگی

نویسنده
محقق و پژوهشگر
طراح مد و فشن

سارق بانک :Yahoo (16): 

متاسفانه زندگی خیلی کوتاهه و فقط یه بار فرصتشو میدن...

----------


## Mobin.

> عزیزممم 
> برام آرزو کن به هدفم برسم قول میدم با دانش آموزام رفیق باشم با عشق تدریس کنم 
> منم الگوم تو تدریس یکی مثل آقای مجتبی شکوری هستش که تو برنامه کتاب باز میان و پادکست تولید میکنن معرکه هستن


Peter B.Parker : thats how it is Miles . a leap of faith . a leap of faith 

( SpiderMan . Into the spider verse 2018)

----------


## mohammad1381

> به نظامی گری علاقه داری یا صرفا از دریا خوشت میاد؟


اوایل دوست داشتم تکاور بشم یا نیروی هوایی،بعد به خودم گفتم بهتره آدم جایی بره که استعدادش بیشتره(راستش من بچه شمالم،شمالی هارو هم خودت میدونی...)
بعدش هوایی تهش یه جنگنده رو نابود میکنی(خون زیادی نمیریزی در اصل :Yahoo (4): )

----------


## mohammad1381

> اگه هر چی علاقه داشتیم میتونستیم باشیم، پس من دلم میخواست رئیس جمهور یا معاون اولش باشم (بخاطر جنسیت و مذهبم نمیتونم)
> یا سیاستمدار
> فضانورد
> شطرنج باز حرفه ای
> آنالیزور ورزشی
> مربی فوتبال
> راننده فرمول یک
> استراتژیست جنگی
> 
> ...


مذهب که آره ولی به جنسیت ریاست جمهوری ربطی نداره(اقلا از الان به بعد نه!)

----------


## poker_ch

> مذهب که آره ولی به جنسیت ریاست جمهوری ربطی نداره(اقلا از الان به بعد نه!)


خانوما نمیتونن رئیس جمهور شن... به علاوه افراد سنی مذهب

----------


## rz1

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Eli..




اصلا فکرشو هم نمیکرد ما‌ایقد چسب باشیم



الي قبلا ميگفتم مبينا نيمه گمشدمه الان ميبينم تو هم هستي
من هم پزشکي انتخاب ميکردم بعدش مکانيک...خيلي دوس دارم ياد بگيرم //يبار پسرهمسايمون اومده بود دم در کسي خونمون نبود من در باز کردم بم گف چهارسو ميخوامب بابا زنگ بزن از داداش بپرس تا بزور ادرس رنگشو دادن تونستم پيداش کنم ي ربع ساعتي بدبخت معطل موند//از تدريس متنفرمداداشم ازم سوال ميپرسه يبار بگم نفهمه باش دعوا ميکنم//عاشق شطرنجم..نشد ب طوري جدي ادامش بدم...بچه دريام اما شنا بلد نيستم...اينو هم دلم ميخواس ياد بگيرم...عاشق سنتور و سه تارم...دلم ميخواس اينا ياد بگيرم....عاشق خطاطي ام..نشد کامل ادامش بدم....دلم ميخواس نجاري هم ياد بگيرم//برق هم باحاله پيشم // ناخدا هم خيلي دوس دارم//کتاب فروشي هم دوس داشتم داشته باشم//گل فروشي هم هميطور///فک کنم دارم از موضوع تاپيک خارج ميشم*

----------


## mohammad1381

> *
> 
> 
> الي قبلا ميگفتم مبينا نيمه گمشدمه الان ميبينم تو هم هستي
> من هم پزشکي انتخاب ميکردم بعدش مکانيک...خيلي دوس دارم ياد بگيرم //يبار پسرهمسايمون اومده بود دم در کسي خونمون نبود من در باز کردم بم گف چهارسو ميخوامب بابا زنگ بزن از داداش بپرس تا بزور ادرس رنگشو دادن تونستم پيداش کنم ي ربع ساعتي بدبخت معطل موند//از تدريس متنفرمداداشم ازم سوال ميپرسه يبار بگم نفهمه باش دعوا ميکنم//عاشق شطرنجم..نشد ب طوري جدي ادامش بدم...بچه دريام اما شنا بلد نيستم...اينو هم دلم ميخواس ياد بگيرم...عاشق سنتور و سه تارم...دلم ميخواس اينا ياد بگيرم....عاشق خطاطي ام..نشد کامل ادامش بدم....دلم ميخواس نجاري هم ياد بگيرم//برق هم باحاله پيشم // ناخدا هم خيلي دوس دارم//کتاب فروشي هم دوس داشتم داشته باشم//گل فروشي هم هميطور///فک کنم دارم از موضوع تاپيک خارج ميشم*


پس شطرنج باز هم هستید،خیلی دوست دارم یه بار بعد ها بازی کنیم(ببینم تو چند دقیقه میبرمتون :Yahoo (16): )

----------


## mohammad1381

> خانوما نمیتونن رئیس جمهور شن... به علاوه افراد سنی مذهب


خانوما شرایط شرکت طبق اصلاحیه شورای نگهبان دارند،ولی افراد سنی مذهب خیر(البته چون خانوم های مطرح سیاسی خیلی کم هستند بخاطر همینه کسی ازشون شرکت(به غیر از یه نفرشون)شرکت نکرده)

----------


## rz1

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mohammad1381


پس شطرنج باز هم هستید،خیلی دوست دارم یه بار بعد ها بازی کنیم(ببینم تو چند دقیقه میبرمتون)


اره ي دوسال کار کردم ياخدا
من بازي ده دقيقه اي ب بالا ميتونم خوب بازي کنم سرعتي سه دقيقه 5 دقيقه ضعيفم هنو*

----------


## poker_ch

> خانوما شرایط شرکت طبق اصلاحیه شورای نگهبان دارند،ولی افراد سنی مذهب خیر(البته چون خانوم های مطرح سیاسی خیلی کم هستند بخاطر همینه کسی ازشون شرکت(به غیر از یه نفرشون)شرکت نکرده)


حاجی بهرحال که من نمیتونم رئیس جمهور شم :/
سوال گفته دلت میخواد چی باشی منم جواب دادم
تازه سارق بانکم گفتم حالا کیه که بره این کارا  رو انجام بده :/

----------


## mohammad1381

> حاجی بهرحال که من نمیتونم رئیس جمهور شم :/
> سوال گفته دلت میخواد چی باشی منم جواب دادم
> تازه سارق بانکم گفتم حالا کیه که بره این کارا  رو انجام بده :/


همینجوری گفتم تا ناامید نباشی(نمیدونم دقیقا چون اساسنامه خاصی ننوشتن)ولی فک میکنم برای معاونت ریاست جمهوری قوانین مذهبی خاصی وجود نداشته باشه

----------


## poker_ch

> همینجوری گفتم تا ناامید نباشی(نمیدونم دقیقا چون اساسنامه خاصی ننوشتن)ولی فک میکنم برای معاونت ریاست جمهوری قوانین مذهبی خاصی وجود نداشته باشه


فرزندم من سنی مذهب هستم :/ 
اگه مرد هم بودم نمیتونستم رئیس جمهور شم... چه برسه الان که دخترم...
در کل هدفم که الان داروئه 
اما اگه شرایط یکسان بود برای همه و از ابتدا مهارت آموزی و توضیح درباره شغل های مختلف انجام میگرفت احتمالا میرفتم سمت یه شغل سیاسی
یا شغلی که نیاز به آنالیزور یا استراتژیست داشته باشه...

ولی خوب نشد که بشه... این دنیا پر از ناعدالتیه

----------


## poker_ch

> همینجوری گفتم تا ناامید نباشی(نمیدونم دقیقا چون اساسنامه خاصی ننوشتن)ولی فک میکنم برای معاونت ریاست جمهوری قوانین مذهبی خاصی وجود نداشته باشه


نمیخوام بحثو زیاد مذهبی و... کنم از این کار بدم میاد
ولی سنی مذهب ها شهروند درجه ۲ محسوب میشن
نمیتونن پست های مهم سیاسی داشته باشن، خلبان بشن، مقام بالایی تو ارتش بگیرن و...

----------


## Qzl.s

طراحی لباس 😍

----------


## SOLO_PRODUCTION

> اوایل دوست داشتم تکاور بشم یا نیروی هوایی،بعد به خودم گفتم بهتره آدم جایی بره که استعدادش بیشتره(راستش من بچه شمالم،شمالی هارو هم خودت میدونی...)
> بعدش هوایی تهش یه جنگنده رو نابود میکنی(خون زیادی نمیریزی در اصل)


راستش جالبه!معمولا ندیدم کسیو بگه دوس دارم ارتشی شم(بخاطر شرایط سخت کاری و جو خشک)در کل موفق باشی

----------


## Eli..

> *
> 
> 
> الي قبلا ميگفتم مبينا نيمه گمشدمه الان ميبينم تو هم هستي
> من هم پزشکي انتخاب ميکردم بعدش مکانيک...خيلي دوس دارم ياد بگيرم //يبار پسرهمسايمون اومده بود دم در کسي خونمون نبود من در باز کردم بم گف چهارسو ميخوامب بابا زنگ بزن از داداش بپرس تا بزور ادرس رنگشو دادن تونستم پيداش کنم ي ربع ساعتي بدبخت معطل موند//از تدريس متنفرمداداشم ازم سوال ميپرسه يبار بگم نفهمه باش دعوا ميکنم//عاشق شطرنجم..نشد ب طوري جدي ادامش بدم...بچه دريام اما شنا بلد نيستم...اينو هم دلم ميخواس ياد بگيرم...عاشق سنتور و سه تارم...دلم ميخواس اينا ياد بگيرم....عاشق خطاطي ام..نشد کامل ادامش بدم....دلم ميخواس نجاري هم ياد بگيرم//برق هم باحاله پيشم // ناخدا هم خيلي دوس دارم//کتاب فروشي هم دوس داشتم داشته باشم//گل فروشي هم هميطور///فک کنم دارم از موضوع تاپيک خارج ميشم*


برق هم رشته جذابیه!! منم بسکتبال کار میکردم به خاطر درس دیگه ادامه ندادم.هعی...بازیگری هم شعل جذابیه!! و همینطور خوانندگی!!سه تار و ویلون هم خیلی دوست دارم.خلبانی هم خیلی خوبه :Yahoo (17):

----------


## Mikaeel1380.J

از اونجایی که عاشق کامیپیوتر هستم و بودم (که دردسری هم هست همه اقوام میریزن سرم با لپ تاباشون :Yahoo (114): )  یکی از رشته های کامپیوتر رو میرفتم ولی چون ریاضیم در حد ۲ بعلاوه ۲ مساوی پنج هست(بسیار داااغون) از همین رو به علاقه دومم که دبیری زبان و اموزش زبان انگلیسی هست رو میارم امسال ایشالا  :Yahoo (112):

----------


## adaf$

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Yasaman717


اگر کنکوری وجود نداشت و صرفا بر اساس علاقه قلبی میتونستی انتخاب رشته کنی و همه ی رشته ها از جهت شرایط یکسان بودن اعم از حقوق، جایگاه اجتماعی، امنیت شغلی، پرستیژ و.....
اصلا درس میخوندین؟ یا سراغ مهارت خاصی خارج از تحصیل میرفتین؟ 



مترجم شاید
شاید لیدر تور
یه چیزی که به گشتن دنیا ربط داشت
و می بردم دور دنیا
شاید فوتبالیست

احتمالا درس نمی خوندم! البته اینکه الان خسته ام توی انتخاب این گزینه ام تاثیر داره*

----------


## Lara27

بچه ها کسی میدونه باز دارو و بینایی شنوایی گفتار چجوریه؟

----------


## NormaL

*رشته ی گیمینگ و تحلیل انیمه*

----------


## NormaL

> بچه ها کسی میدونه باز دارو و بینایی شنوایی گفتار چجوریه؟


بازار دارو که خوبه بینایی سنجی هم همینطور
شنوایی سنجی اطلاع دقیقی ندارم ولی از اون دوتا باید خیلی بدتر باشه

----------


## melodii

> بچه ها کسی میدونه باز دارو و بینایی شنوایی گفتار چجوریه؟


در رابطه با بینایی سنجی که اطلاع دارم ؛ واقعا شغل پردرآمدی می‌تونه باشه . بعد از گرفتن مدرک ،، اگر سرمایه خوبی داشته باشید و بتونید دستگاه های لازم رو بخرید و کلینیک تاسیس کنید واقعا درآمد خوبی داره اگر سرمایه اولیه رو نداشته باشید باید مدتی در کلینیک های شهرتون کار کنید تا بتونید سرمایه اولیه رو جمع کنید

----------


## Lara27

> در رابطه با بینایی سنجی که اطلاع دارم ؛ واقعا شغل پردرآمدی می‌تونه باشه . بعد از گرفتن مدرک ،، اگر سرمایه خوبی داشته باشید و بتونید دستگاه های لازم رو بخرید و کلینیک تاسیس کنید واقعا درآمد خوبی داره اگر سرمایه اولیه رو نداشته باشید باید مدتی در کلینیک های شهرتون کار کنید تا بتونید سرمایه اولیه رو جمع کنید


بدون سرمایه احتمال کار پیدا کردن قدره و درامدش چطوره

----------


## melodii

> بدون سرمایه احتمال کار پیدا کردن قدره و درامدش چطوره


به راحتی میتونی با کلینیکی قرار داد ببندی و کار کنی و یا حتی خیلی بدبینانه ،، مدرکت رو اجاره کلینیکی بدی و ماهانه مبلغی رو توافقی دریافت کنی ،، درآمد کلی بینایی سنج تا آخرین اطلاع من ۱۵ میلیون بوده

----------


## haniko

> اگر کنکوری وجود نداشت و صرفا بر اساس علاقه قلبی میتونستی انتخاب رشته کنی و همه ی رشته ها از جهت شرایط یکسان بودن اعم از حقوق، جایگاه اجتماعی، امنیت شغلی، پرستیژ و.....
> اصلا درس میخوندین؟ یا سراغ مهارت خاصی خارج از تحصیل میرفتین؟


میدونی من عاشق هدفیم که الان دارم براش تلاش میکنم اما اگه میتونستم انتخاب کنم یه اینده خلوت ترو انتخاب میکردم من دوست داشتم کارگردان رادیویی باشم شایدم یه روزنامه نگار  :Yahoo (1): 
حالا که این دوتا پارتی میخوان و من شرایط انتخابشونو ندارم هدف سوممو انتخاب میکنم

----------


## poker_ch

> فرزندم من سنی مذهب هستم :/ 
> اگه مرد هم بودم نمیتونستم رئیس جمهور شم... چه برسه الان که دخترم...
> در کل هدفم که الان داروئه 
> اما اگه شرایط یکسان بود برای همه و از ابتدا مهارت آموزی و توضیح درباره شغل های مختلف انجام میگرفت احتمالا میرفتم سمت یه شغل سیاسی
> یا شغلی که نیاز به آنالیزور یا استراتژیست داشته باشه...
> 
> ولی خوب نشد که بشه... این دنیا پر از ناعدالتیه




یه شغل دیگه هم به ذهنم رسید...
سمت بالایی توی آموزش و پرورش میگرفتم و نظام آموزشیو متحول میکردم...

----------


## diligent

> میدونی من عاشق هدفیم که الان دارم براش تلاش میکنم اما اگه میتونستم انتخاب کنم یه اینده خلوت ترو انتخاب میکردم من دوست داشتم کارگردان رادیویی باشم شایدم یه روزنامه نگار 
> حالا که این دوتا پارتی میخوان و من شرایط انتخابشونو ندارم هدف سوممو انتخاب میکنم


منم میتونستم برات دوبله انجام بدم  :Yahoo (79):

----------


## diligent

> یه شغل دیگه هم به ذهنم رسید...
> سمت بالایی توی آموزش و پرورش میگرفتم و نظام آموزشیو متحول میکردم...


گمون نکنم با یه سمت آموزش و پرورش بشه کاری کرد. بیا سیاسیش نکنیم ولی خانه از پای بست ویران است  :Yahoo (100):

----------


## Matean

اووووف من عاشق روانشناسی ام.قبلنا به خاطر ترس از والدین وبی اراده بودن نتونسم برم دنبالش ولی الان فهمیدم اگه نرم دنبال علاقم بعدن ناجور پشیمون خواهم شد.خداروشکر تو خطش افتادم.کسی درباره شغل روانشناسی اطلاعات مفیدی داره؟توی اینترنت چیزای بدربخورپیدا نکردم و بااستاد روانشناسی هم که حرف زدم همش چرت میگفت

----------


## li666

درس نمیخوندم و دور دنیا میگشتم بدون پول و هیچی ( البته اگه پاسپورت ایران هم یه ذره احترام داشت )

----------


## sarvenazz

میرفتم دنبال موسیقی، کلی ساز یاد میگرفتم، میخوندم و اینا. یا شاید طراحی لباس  :Yahoo (22):

----------


## Ali.psy

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Matean


اووووف من عاشق روانشناسی ام.قبلنا به خاطر ترس از والدین وبی اراده بودن نتونسم برم دنبالش ولی الان فهمیدم اگه نرم دنبال علاقم بعدن ناجور پشیمون خواهم شد.خداروشکر تو خطش افتادم.کسی درباره شغل روانشناسی اطلاعات مفیدی داره؟توی اینترنت چیزای بدربخورپیدا نکردم و بااستاد روانشناسی هم که حرف زدم همش چرت میگفت


سلام هرسوالی دارید بپرسید*

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> *
> 
> سلام هرسوالی دارید بپرسید*


*سلام علی آقا
جا داره یه تشکر حسابی ازت بکنم
بابت اون زمان هایی که توی تاپیک ثابت قدمان 99 کنارمون بودی و راهنمایی میکردی
ممنون ازت رفیق*

----------


## Matean

> *
> 
> سلام هرسوالی دارید بپرسید*


سلام.میخام درباره بازار کارش بپرسم.درباره اینکه دانشکده های خوب روانشناسی کدومان؟کدوم شاخه هاش رایج تره؟واینکه میگن دکترا گرفتنش نسبت به سایر رشته هاسخته درسته؟(اینو یکی ازهسمایه هامون که ارشد داره گفت).اینکه میگن توی شهرهای سطح پایین تر چون مردمش اعتقادی به این چیزاندارن بازارش خوب نیست درسته؟ فعلن همین سوالا توذهنمه اگه باز سوال داشتم مزاحم میشم.ممنون

----------


## Unicorn_m

-من هنوز معلوم نیست بتونم پزشکی بخونم چون هنوز کنکوری ندادم و وضعیتم نامعلومه اما اگر صد در صد امکانش رو داشتم پزشکی رو با تمام وجودم دوست دارم
-رشته های تحقیقاتی و آزمایشگاهی خصوصا توی علم ژنتیک یا میکروبیولوژی یا علوم آزمایشگاهی یا حتی شیمی!...من عاشق رشته های تحقیقاتیم(بهتره بگم من عاشق اینم که دانشمند بشم :Yahoo (4):  )
-باستان شناسی...شاید در نظر اکثرتون مسخره بیاد اما من عاشق تاریخم
-ستاره شناسی...عاشق نجومم : )))...میشه گفت اولین شغلی که از بچگی دوست داشتم داشته باشمش همین منجمی و فضانوردی بود
-اگر محدودیتی نداشتم موسیقی و بازیگری رو هم خیلی دوست دارم

خیلی زیاد گفتم اما واقعا انتخاب از بین اینا برام مشکله اما همینکه لااقل اگه درسم رو درست بخونم موقعیتش رو دارم که یکیشونو برم برام خیلی ارزش داره...
رشته های دیگه هم به نظرم اصلا سطحشون پایین نیست اما چون تو ایران بازار کار خوبی ندارن و بودجه های خوبی بهشون تعلق نمیگیره خصوصا توی رشته های تحقیقاتی و نجوم و تاریخ نمیتونم ریسک کنم و تو دانشگاه ادامه بدمشون اما یقینا بعدا دربارشون مطالب زیادی میخونم و اگر بتونم کلاس میرم

----------


## Anni

1. کمک کردن جونی ب مردم رو خیلی دوست دارم.. اینکه یکیو از مرگ نجات بدی خیلی کار باحالیه.. اصن سر ذوق میاره منو.. پزشکی و دارو و هلال احمر
2. کمک کردن در زمینه سلامتی رو هم خیلی دوست دارم.. البته ن هر زمینه ای از سلامتی.. بخشای بهزیستی طور.. کاردرمانی، گفتار درمانی
3. اینکه توی امنیت مردم دخیل باشم هم خیلی دوست دارم.. پلیس و نیروی امنیت ملی (بخاطر قدم نمیتونم بهش فکر کنم).. ولی اینم بگم ک سپاه رو بیشتر از ارتش دوست دارم.. از ارتش(درواقع نحوه قبولیش) خوشم نمیاد
4. تامین امنیت روانی و اخلاقی جامعه هم دوست دارم.. روانشناسی و روان درمانی و مددکاری
5. رشته های فنی حرفه ای و هنری و این جور چیزا هم اینا رو دوست دارم (توی هرکدومشون هم ی سرکی کشیدم): نقاشی مدادرنگی، طراحی، برقکاری، نجاری، گچ کاری، بافتنی، نقاشی رو شیشه، فیروزه کوبی، سفالکاری، خیاطی، طراحی دکوراسیون
6. موسیقی هم اینا رو دوست داشتم(ک هیچکدومشونو نتونستم برم): پیانو، گیتار، ویولن
7. علاقه شدیدی هم ب این بحث ها دارم(نمیدونم منشا علاقمو): سیاست، اقتصاد، دینی و مذهبی
8. ب عنوان مطالعه تکمیلی(و ن شغل یا رشته و حرفه): فیزیک کوانتوم و مسائل مربوط ب سفر در زمان(حتی کتابای تخیلی) و نحوه پیدایش جهان(فرضیه های غیر معروف و برداشت های خودم یا دوستام توی جلسه های بحث علمیمون) و مکانیسم های فضایی(سیاهچاله و کرمچاله و غیره) و ربات ها و خیلی مسائل علمیو شایدم تخیلی دیگه (اعتقاد منو دوستام ک توی جلسه شرکت میکنیم اینه ک بعضی از کتابای تخیلی بر مبنای علم نویسنده نوشته شدن و نویسنده خواسته بدون اینکه مورد تمسخر واقع بشه علم خودش رو ب اشتراک بذاره یا اینکه بدون اینکه ما متوجه شیم روی ذهن ما تاثیر بذاره.. خیلی جاها هم این مسئله بهمون ثابت شده.. ولی بنا ب قولی ک ب هم دیگه دادیم نمیتونم فاش کنم نتایج رو :Yahoo (21): .. حس میکنم یکم اسرار آمیز شد :Yahoo (20): )

در حال حاضر فقط همینا توی ذهنمه..

----------


## mohammad1381

امروز روز نیروی دریایی ارتشه(البته اطلاعات رو هم دوست میدارم :Yahoo (4): )،حیف که نشد برم،ولی دوستان،هر کسی لطفا دنبال اون چیزی بره که حال میکنه،تنها شانسی که آوردم به غیر از نظامی بودن ،سیاست و کارهای تحقیقاتی رو دوست دارم(همون بیوتک یا ژنتیک و ...)

----------


## یونس😐

من در کودکیم «کلاس سوم چهارم» میخاستم متخصص قلب بشم بعدش همون موقع که به خانواده گفتم سریعا رایمو زدن با گفتن این جمله که برای تخصص قلب باید ده سالی درس بخونی ولی برای عمران میتونی چهار ساله تمومش کنی 

برای همینم فگر کنم اگر شرایط تمام شغلا یکی بود بازم به سوی عمران قدم برمیداشتم

----------


## _Joseph_

> اگر کنکوری وجود نداشت و صرفا بر اساس علاقه قلبی میتونستی انتخاب رشته کنی و همه ی رشته ها از جهت شرایط یکسان بودن اعم از حقوق، جایگاه اجتماعی، امنیت شغلی، پرستیژ و.....
> اصلا درس میخوندین؟ یا سراغ مهارت خاصی خارج از تحصیل میرفتین؟


سلامی دوباره به همه
چه سوال خوبی و چه جواب های عجیب و غمناک و ناراحت کننده ای 
قطعا هزار بار هم بمیرم و زنده شوم و شرایط اوکی باشد و نباشد کامپیوتر انتخاب اول و آخرم هست زمانی که رشته ریاضی انتخاب کردم در اول دبیرستان هیچی ازش نمیدونستم و چشم بسته به یه هدفی زدم انگار ولی الان میبینم اون هدفه درست خورده به خال سیاه وسط سیبل چون من ادم تجربی نبودم (هر چند زیستم همیشه 20 بود و علاقه بهش داشتم اونهم به علت دبیر درجه یکی بود که داشتیم خدا حفظشون کنه) ولی از جایی که یادم میاد از ابتدایی کیت میبسیتم و کارم با PCB بود :Yahoo (5): هر چیز الکترونیکی و الکتریکی خراب میشد اول باید در دستان من یک ذره خراب تر میشد و بعد میرفت یا سطل اشغال خونه و یا میرفت سطل آشغال تعمیر کار  :Yahoo (94): 
راهنمایی کامپیوتر خریدم و بعد از اون انگار وارد یه دنیای دیگه شده بودم و آرام و قرار نداشتم اول شبا بازی شروع شد بعد اینترنت و بعدشم آموزشها در جهت یادگیری عمیقتر بعدش برنامه نویسی اقیانوسی که بی انتهاست  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8): عاشقشم دلیل اینکه هم که کنکور قبول نشدم این بود که من به جای دین و زندگی و فیزیک و شیمی کنکور کتابهای لینوکس و جاوا و جاوا اسکریپت و سی شارپ و سی و سی پلاس و سی پلاس پلاس و پایتن میخوندم و کار میکردم  و عشق میکردم جوری که فوق لیسانس کامپیوتر قد من کتاب برنامه نویسی نخونده فکر کنم  :Yahoo (4): 
برنامه نویسی رو یاد بگیرید حتما مثل زبان انگلیسی میمونه برنامه نویسی هر چقدر زود تر شروع کنید به یادگیریش در آینده خیالتون جمع تر خواهد بود

----------


## mohammad1381

> سلامی دوباره به همه
> چه سوال خوبی و چه جواب های عجیب و غمناک و ناراحت کننده ای 
> قطعا هزار بار هم بمیرم و زنده شوم و شرایط اوکی باشد و نباشد کامپیوتر انتخاب اول و آخرم هست زمانی که رشته ریاضی انتخاب کردم در اول دبیرستان هیچی ازش نمیدونستم و چشم بسته به یه هدفی زدم انگار ولی الان میبینم اون هدفه درست خورده به خال سیاه وسط سیبل چون من ادم تجربی نبودم (هر چند زیستم همیشه 20 بود و علاقه بهش داشتم اونهم به علت دبیر درجه یکی بود که داشتیم خدا حفظشون کنه) ولی از جایی که یادم میاد از ابتدایی کیت میبسیتم و کارم با PCB بودهر چیز الکترونیکی و الکتریکی خراب میشد اول باید در دستان من یک ذره خراب تر میشد و بعد میرفت یا سطل اشغال خونه و یا میرفت سطل آشغال تعمیر کار 
> راهنمایی کامپیوتر خریدم و بعد از اون انگار وارد یه دنیای دیگه شده بودم و آرام و قرار نداشتم اول شبا بازی شروع شد بعد اینترنت و بعدشم آموزشها در جهت یادگیری عمیقتر بعدش برنامه نویسی اقیانوسی که بی انتهاست عاشقشم دلیل اینکه هم که کنکور قبول نشدم این بود که من به جای دین و زندگی و فیزیک و شیمی کنکور کتابهای لینوکس و جاوا و جاوا اسکریپت و سی شارپ و سی و سی پلاس و سی پلاس پلاس و پایتن میخوندم و کار میکردم  و عشق میکردم جوری که فوق لیسانس کامپیوتر قد من کتاب برنامه نویسی نخونده فکر کنم 
> برنامه نویسی رو یاد بگیرید حتما مثل زبان انگلیسی میمونه برنامه نویسی هر چقدر زود تر شروع کنید به یادگیریش در آینده خیالتون جمع تر خواهد بود


داداش ژوزف(بالاخره اسمتونو یاد گرفتم :Yahoo (4): )،یکی از دوستام دقیقا عین شماست و الان فک کنم هم داره آموزش میده(دیگه کارش از آموزش دیدن گذشته!)،خودمم یه زمانی متوسطه اول خیلی دوستش داشتم و برنامه نویس شوم(میتونستم راحت بشم چون تقریبا هیچ کسی توی متوسطه اول از منو و دوستم بیشتر از کامپیوتر توی شهر ما سردر نمی آورد،ولی سرنوشت ما را جای دیگر کشانده...

----------


## _Joseph_

> داداش ژوزف(بالاخره اسمتونو یاد گرفتم)،یکی از دوستام دقیقا عین شماست و الان فک کنم هم داره آموزش میده(دیگه کارش از آموزش دیدن گذشته!)،خودمم یه زمانی متوسطه اول خیلی دوستش داشتم و برنامه نویس شوم(میتونستم راحت بشم چون تقریبا هیچ کسی توی متوسطه اول از منو و دوستم بیشتر از کامپیوتر توی شهر ما سردر نمی آورد،ولی سرنوشت ما را جای دیگر کشانده...


نه من به تدریس اصلا علاقه ای ندارم اونم برنامه نویسی اصلا به تدریس و کلاس برنامه نویسی اعتقاد ندارم
من هدفم یه چیز دیگست کلا و اون تفکری که تو ایران در مورد برنامه نویسی و کامپیوتر حاکمه من اون تفکر رو ندارم (خودم از یه شرکت نرم افزاری پیشنهاد کار داشتم و نرفتم)

----------


## mohammad1381

خب دوستان داره جالب میشه...

----------


## mohammad1381

> نه من به تدریس اصلا علاقه ای ندارم اونم برنامه نویسی اصلا به تدریس و کلاس برنامه نویسی اعتقاد ندارم
> من هدفم یه چیز دیگست کلا و اون تفکری که تو ایران در مورد برنامه نویسی و کامپیوتر حاکمه من اون تفکر رو ندارم (خودم از یه شرکت نرم افزاری پیشنهاد کار داشتم و نرفتم)


من که دوست داشتم هکر شم،بعد به خودم گفتم این چه کار مسخره ای بریم اطلاعات مردم رو هک کنیم کی چی بشه!

----------


## mohammad1381

> 1. کمک کردن جونی ب مردم رو خیلی دوست دارم.. اینکه یکیو از مرگ نجات بدی خیلی کار باحالیه.. اصن سر ذوق میاره منو.. پزشکی و دارو و هلال احمر
> 2. کمک کردن در زمینه سلامتی رو هم خیلی دوست دارم.. البته ن هر زمینه ای از سلامتی.. بخشای بهزیستی طور.. کاردرمانی، گفتار درمانی
> 3. اینکه توی امنیت مردم دخیل باشم هم خیلی دوست دارم.. پلیس و نیروی امنیت ملی (بخاطر قدم نمیتونم بهش فکر کنم).. ولی اینم بگم ک سپاه رو بیشتر از ارتش دوست دارم.. از ارتش(درواقع نحوه قبولیش) خوشم نمیاد
> 4. تامین امنیت روانی و اخلاقی جامعه هم دوست دارم.. روانشناسی و روان درمانی و مددکاری
> 5. رشته های فنی حرفه ای و هنری و این جور چیزا هم اینا رو دوست دارم (توی هرکدومشون هم ی سرکی کشیدم): نقاشی مدادرنگی، طراحی، برقکاری، نجاری، گچ کاری، بافتنی، نقاشی رو شیشه، فیروزه کوبی، سفالکاری، خیاطی، طراحی دکوراسیون
> 6. موسیقی هم اینا رو دوست داشتم(ک هیچکدومشونو نتونستم برم): پیانو، گیتار، ویولن
> 7. علاقه شدیدی هم ب این بحث ها دارم(نمیدونم منشا علاقمو): سیاست، اقتصاد، دینی و مذهبی
> 8. ب عنوان مطالعه تکمیلی(و ن شغل یا رشته و حرفه): فیزیک کوانتوم و مسائل مربوط ب سفر در زمان(حتی کتابای تخیلی) و نحوه پیدایش جهان(فرضیه های غیر معروف و برداشت های خودم یا دوستام توی جلسه های بحث علمیمون) و مکانیسم های فضایی(سیاهچاله و کرمچاله و غیره) و ربات ها و خیلی مسائل علمیو شایدم تخیلی دیگه (اعتقاد منو دوستام ک توی جلسه شرکت میکنیم اینه ک بعضی از کتابای تخیلی بر مبنای علم نویسنده نوشته شدن و نویسنده خواسته بدون اینکه مورد تمسخر واقع بشه علم خودش رو ب اشتراک بذاره یا اینکه بدون اینکه ما متوجه شیم روی ذهن ما تاثیر بذاره.. خیلی جاها هم این مسئله بهمون ثابت شده.. ولی بنا ب قولی ک ب هم دیگه دادیم نمیتونم فاش کنم نتایج رو.. حس میکنم یکم اسرار آمیز شد)
> 
> در حال حاضر فقط همینا توی ذهنمه..


یه توصیه میکنم،هر چند به من ارتباطی نداره و معذرت میخوام.
منم پسر عمم میخواست ارتشی بشه(البته شما که زن هستید و ارتشی اقلا نمیتونید بشید و...)،قدش کوتاه بود،بیچاره یکی دوسال رفت ارتوپد(صفحات استخوانی بسته بودند)،من یادمه دقیقا،هر روز ژله میخورد....
نمیدونم چه جوری ولی از 165 با صفحه غضروفی بسته فکر کنم تا 182 و اینا رسیدش.(رشد عادی نکردش،قرص و دارو میخوردش)
پ ن:اون زمان 18سالش بود و تا 20 سالگی دکتر میرفت...

----------


## prince

> اگر کنکوری وجود نداشت و صرفا بر اساس علاقه قلبی میتونستی انتخاب رشته کنی و همه ی رشته ها از جهت شرایط یکسان بودن اعم از حقوق، جایگاه اجتماعی، امنیت شغلی، پرستیژ و.....
> اصلا درس میخوندین؟ یا سراغ مهارت خاصی خارج از تحصیل میرفتین؟


يكي از اين سه حالت 
1- با علاقه پزشكي رو انتخاب ميكردم چون واقعا كارشو فارغ از بقيه مزاياش دوست دارم
2- تاريخ ميخوندم و استاد ميشدم و كتابم مينوشتم 
3-ميرفتم طرف علوم پايه و استاد و محقق ميشدم احتمالا شيمي -فيزيك (گرايشي از شيمي) رو ميرفتم 
ولي حتما درس رو انتخاب ميكردم چون عاشق فضاي اكادميكم و فرهنگ حاكم برش و ادمايي كه باهاشون در ارتباطي.ولي جالب بود سه تا مسيرم هيچ شباهتي نداره بهم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## AAT2020

شغل خاصی علاقه ندارم ولی به معما به هر نوعش علاقه دارم

----------


## Zahra77

بازیگری

----------


## Anni

> یه توصیه میکنم،هر چند به من ارتباطی نداره و معذرت میخوام.
> منم پسر عمم میخواست ارتشی بشه(البته شما که زن هستید و ارتشی اقلا نمیتونید بشید و...)،قدش کوتاه بود،بیچاره یکی دوسال رفت ارتوپد(صفحات استخوانی بسته بودند)،من یادمه دقیقا،هر روز ژله میخورد....
> نمیدونم چه جوری ولی از 165 با صفحه غضروفی بسته فکر کنم تا 182 و اینا رسیدش.(رشد عادی نکردش،قرص و دارو میخوردش)
> پ ن:اون زمان 18سالش بود و تا 20 سالگی دکتر میرفت...


ارتشی هم میشه شد.. ولی بازرسی بدنی داره.. ک من اصن خوشم نمیاد کسی بدنمو ببینه بعد بخواد قبولم کنه یا نکنه..
مرسی :Yahoo (105): 
یکی از دوستان گفت سویق بخر(انواع مختلف داره).. من استخوان ساز رو خریدم همراهش یه بسته جوانه هم دادن.. صبح و شب ی لیوان شیر یا آبمیوه با یه قاشق سویق استخوان ساز.. نیم ساعت بعد از هر وعده هم با ژله یا بستنی ی قاشق جوانه رو میخورم.. البته هنوز تازه 1هفتس ک شروع کردم و نمیدونم نتیجه هم میده یا ن..
ولی 17سانت دوساله خیلیه :Yahoo (21):  حقیقتا برگ ریزونه :Yahoo (21): 
پ.ن. من همین الان هم عاشق قدمم ولی خب برا آرامش اعصاب و روانم از دست خونواده اجبارا از این حرکتا میزنم :Yahoo (20):

----------


## mohammad1381

> ارتشی هم میشه شد.. ولی بازرسی بدنی داره.. ک من اصن خوشم نمیاد کسی بدنمو ببینه بعد بخواد قبولم کنه یا نکنه..
> مرسی
> یکی از دوستان گفت سویق بخر(انواع مختلف داره).. من استخوان ساز رو خریدم همراهش یه بسته جوانه هم دادن.. صبح و شب ی لیوان شیر یا آبمیوه با یه قاشق سویق استخوان ساز.. نیم ساعت بعد از هر وعده هم با ژله یا بستنی ی قاشق جوانه رو میخورم.. البته هنوز تازه 1هفتس ک شروع کردم و نمیدونم نتیجه هم میده یا ن..
> ولی 17سانت دوساله خیلیه حقیقتا برگ ریزونه
> پ.ن. من همین الان هم عاشق قدمم ولی خب برا آرامش اعصاب و روانم از دست خونواده اجبارا از این حرکتا میزنم


حقیقتا از شما چه پنهون،ایشون مقدار هزینه ای که برای خودش کرد،فک کنم میتونست برای خودش یه تیپ زمینی خصوصی تشکیل بده :Yahoo (20): (هر موقع منو میدید عصبی میشد...)
پ ن:مگر زن هم میتونه ارتش و سپاه بره؟!

----------


## Ali.psy

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Zero_Horizon


سلام علی آقا
جا داره یه تشکر حسابی ازت بکنم
بابت اون زمان هایی که توی تاپیک ثابت قدمان 99 کنارمون بودی و راهنمایی میکردی
ممنون ازت رفیق 


سلااام زیرو جان گل.....خیلی ممنونم کاری نکردم مخلصیم*

----------


## Ali.psy

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Matean


سلام.میخام درباره بازار کارش بپرسم.درباره اینکه دانشکده های خوب روانشناسی کدومان؟کدوم شاخه هاش رایج تره؟واینکه میگن دکترا گرفتنش نسبت به سایر رشته هاسخته درسته؟(اینو یکی ازهسمایه هامون که ارشد داره گفت).اینکه میگن توی شهرهای سطح پایین تر چون مردمش اعتقادی به این چیزاندارن بازارش خوب نیست درسته؟ فعلن همین سوالا توذهنمه اگه باز سوال داشتم مزاحم میشم.ممنون


درود

این رشته خودساختست یعنی شما خودت بایستی برای تلاش کنی مهارت کسب کنی صبور باشی تا کم کم خودتو ثابت کنی و تورو در یک زمینه تخصصی در آینده بشناسن و خب طبیعتا مثل سایر رشته ها نزدیک به اشباع هست و کمتر کسی مهارت تخصصی رو یادگرفته در ضمن تعاملات اجتماعی هم حایز اهمیته + گرایش از مقطع کارشناسی 7ساله که حذف شده و شما عمومی میخونید مقطع بعدی انتخاب میکنید

منظورتون دانشگاهه؟؟ اولویت کلانشهرا هستن دانشگاههای شهید بهشتی علوم بهزیستی تهران علامه طباطبایی  شیراز فردوسی مشهد خوارزمی کرج و تبریز و شهیدچمران اهواز 

فعلا الان لزومی نداره به این مسایل تحصیل خارج از کشور فکر کنید که مربوط به 7 8سال بعده و حتی بازار کار شهرهای کوچیک تر اما در کل بگم نسبت به سالهای قبل بهتر شده و تحصیل هم فقط مختص این رشته از لحاظ سختی نیست اکثر رشته های علوم انسانی اینطوریه*

----------


## lix_Max

همین رشته ای که الان هستم

----------


## Ellaa_A

بازم معلم بودن رو انتخاب میکردم .بدون هیچ اغراقی

----------


## Dentist_jane

رقص و مدلینگ
البته دومی رو نمیشه کل عالم تردم میکنن

----------


## Khati

صد درصد مهندسی کشاورزی رو انتخاب میکردم واقعا عاشقشم ولی حیف.....

----------


## mohammad1381

امروز یه مستند دیدم جوینده طلا هم شغل باحالیه

----------


## فیلسوف

فلسفه. رشته ای که قراره براش کنکور بدم.

----------


## MMdibi

تاریخ جهان میرفتم.عاشقشم.

----------


## Pa__r__sa

_بازیگر فیلم های بزرگسال
ولی بی شوخی کاری به برابری نابرابری ندارم ددوست داشتم فوتبالیست بشم اگه تضمینی به موفقیتم بود اقدام میکردم ولی از اول بخاطر ریسکش بیخیال شدم با وجود اینکه حتی از بچگی تا چند سال پیش به صورت متمرکز تو تیم پایه یکی از تیمای مطرح تهرانم بازی میکردم ولی از دبیرستان دیگه رفتم تو فاز کنکور بیخیال شدم
اگه واسه سفر کردن پول میداادن دوست داشتم جهانگردم بشم
البته ناگفته نماند پسر یکی از مسولین جمهوری اسهاالی هم خوبه بابام جیبتونو خالی میکرد منم جیبتونو تو امریکا خرج میکردم جز مشاغله سخت محسوب میشه بلاخره_

----------


## darya.aram

نقاش وطراح :Yahoo (12):

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> نقاش وطراح


*یه توصیه بهت میکنم
امسال درکنار کنکور تجربی کنکور هنر هم شرکت کن
اگه دروس عمومی هنر رو خوب بزنی و ریاضی و فیزیکش رو هم جواب بدی میتونی یه رتبه ی خوب بیاری و لازم نیست برای خوندن دروس تخصصی هنر زمان بذاری

اگه واقعن به این زمینه ی طراحی و نقاشی علاقه داشته باشی و استعداد و توانایی هم درکنارش باشه (چون کنکور هنر یه آزمون عملی هم داره ) شاید با همین کنکور هنر مسیر آینده ات تغییر کنه 
از نزدیکانم میشناسم کسی رو که تجربی بود و کنکور هنر داد و الآن دبیری ارتباط تصویری میخونه که یجورایی مربوط به کارای گرافیست و طراحی و نقاشی هست و بعنوان دبیر از مزیت حقوق دوران دانشجویی هم برخورداره و درآینده درکنار دبیری توی وقت آزداش میتونه کلی کارای گرافیستی وطراحی انجام بده......این شخص اگه الآن پزشک یا دندانپزشک شده بود به هیچ وجه به اندازه ی الآنش حس رضایت و آرامش نداشت 

البته نمیگم کنکور تجربی رو کلن بذار کنار اگه هدفت تجربیه همون رو جدی درپیش بگیر ولی درکنارش هنر روهم شرکت کن (من خودم هم توی کنکورهنر شرکت کردم)  این فقط نظرشخصی من بود...*

----------


## darya.aram

> *یه توصیه بهت میکنم
> امسال درکنار کنکور تجربی کنکور هنر هم شرکت کن
> اگه دروس عمومی هنر رو خوب بزنی و ریاضی و فیزیکش رو هم جواب بدی میتونی یه رتبه ی خوب بیاری و لازم نیست برای خوندن دروس تخصصی هنر زمان بذاری
> 
> اگه واقعن به این زمینه ی طراحی و نقاشی علاقه داشته باشی و استعداد و توانایی هم درکنارش باشه (چون کنکور هنر یه آزمون عملی هم داره ) شاید با همین کنکور هنر مسیر آینده ات تغییر کنه 
> از نزدیکانم میشناسم کسی رو که تجربی بود و کنکور هنر داد و الآن دبیری ارتباط تصویری میخونه که یجورایی مربوط به کارای گرافیست و طراحی و نقاشی هست و بعنوان دبیر از مزیت حقوق دوران دانشجویی هم برخورداره و درآینده درکنار دبیری توی وقت آزداش میتونه کلی کارای گرافیستی وطراحی انجام بده......این شخص اگه الآن پزشک یا دندانپزشک شده بود به هیچ وجه به اندازه ی الآنش حس رضایت و آرامش نداشت 
> 
> البته نمیگم کنکور تجربی رو کلن بذار کنار اگه هدفت تجربیه همون رو جدی درپیش بگیر ولی درکنارش هنر روهم شرکت کن (من خودم هم توی کنکورهنر شرکت کردم)  این فقط نظرشخصی من بود...*


..................................................  .....................................
رشته های تجربی رو هم واقعا دوس دارم 
کنکور که دادم در کنار رشته دانشگاهیم حتما طراحی رو دنبال میکنم وادامه میدم 
کلا هنر دنیای قشنگی داره :Yahoo (65): 
ممنون از شما بابت توضیحات خوبتون :Yahoo (100):  :Yahoo (45):

----------

